# Newest Newbie from Colorado



## Kodora (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello all --

Just signed up for my first ever martial arts class (kenpo) and thought I'd come here for extra input.

There seems to be no shortage of MA forums out there, but this one seems very helpful to both newcomer and expert alike.

About me: I'm a 30 yr old jewelry designer, married to my best friend (who will also be starting Kenpo), and am very excited to be tapping into a community of karate afficianados.

Aside from some rough bullying I experienced in gradeschool, I've never had to defend myself physically -- but due to my small stature and light frame, I've always felt that I would be at a great disadvantage if I needed to. So when I was looking for a way to get more fit, I thought karate would fit the bill much better than my hamster-in-a-wheel routine at the local gym. Having some friends who are already members of a dojo was persuasive, as well. I need all the motivation I can get. 

I always thought you had to start training when you were a kid to be any good; but after seeing some "latecomers" in a demonstration, I couldn't help but be impressed!

Anyway -- hope to learn a lot, both at class and (hopefully) here as well.

All best,

Kodora


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome from a somewhat newbie!!


You have found a great place for Kenpo info, as well as all other arts.
This forum has tons of info in the "old" threads, using the search feature is great.

Good luck in your pursuit of Martial Arts!


----------



## KenpoChris (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi everyone....

 I'm new like you but from Arizona.  I am 23 years old and study with Dennis Conatser in American Kenpo.

artyon:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 18, 2004)

From all the MartialTalk Admin/Mod team *WELCOME*!!!

 And on a more personal note, whose school will you be starting with?

 -Michael


----------



## psi_radar (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey! Welcome to Kenpo, I'm sure you and your husband are going to have a blast. I'm from Colorado too, I study under Mike Browne in Boulder. Are you going to a a school on the Front Range?

Pete


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi and welcome, thirties are a good age to start martial arts.  Kenpo seems to be easier on the joints than the one I chose at 47!  But I love it, TKD, and lacking Kenpo or anything else than yoga nearby I will have to stick with it awhile.  Enjoy every moment of it (and the forum too)!  TW


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome Kodora, and Kenpo Chris.
 Glad you're here!

 :asian:


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to MT..You're never too old to start training..


----------



## Kodora (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome, all!

We'll be attending Robert Austin's IBBA school in Fort Collins; it looks to be a little on the expensive side, but our friends (who've had more MA experience) say it's worth it.

Also, I'm happy to hear that being 30 isn't "over the hill"! 

Bestest,
Kodora


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome.  Happy training!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to Martial talk and welcome to Kenpo. I know you will enjoy both!
Sean


----------



## Marginal (Oct 20, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> So when I was looking for a way to get more fit, I thought karate would fit the bill much better than my hamster-in-a-wheel routine at the local gym.



That's pretty much why I took up TKD. Gotta warn you though, it tends to balloon from there. Then you add the hampster in a wheel routine to get better at TKD/Kenpo/etc.


----------



## pakua (Oct 20, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> Also, I'm happy to hear that being 30 isn't "over the hill"!



I've just started at 48- Tai Chi admittedly which is way slow. But i'm seriously considering starting Kobujutsu at the same school- maybe in the new year once I'm a bit fitter and suppler. 

I'm taking a lot of dissing from my kids who both train Kobujutsu. Other day my daughter was walking around v-e-r-y slowly like a cameleon, talking in a funny cartoon voice saying "Me Tai Chi master... me walk v-e-r-y slowly" so it's time I moved onto something a wee bit quicker.


----------



## psi_radar (Oct 20, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm welcome, all!
> 
> We'll be attending Robert Austin's IBBA school in Fort Collins; it looks to be a little on the expensive side, but our friends (who've had more MA experience) say it's worth it.
> 
> ...



You'll get very good instruction there. My school in Boulder is part of IBBA (silly name but good schools). I'll probably see you at a tournament sooner or later.

I started my instruction at 29, got my black belt at 34. 30 is definitely not over the hill but we do need to stretch more than the young 'uns. Have fun, hope to meet you soon!

Pete


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> Hello all --
> 
> Just signed up for my first ever martial arts class (kenpo) and thought I'd come here for extra input.
> 
> ...


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey there!  Enjoy the forum.  Good luck with your lessons!


----------



## Enson (Nov 10, 2004)

welcome to martial talk! this is the best place to meet new martial artist just like yourself. have fun and post a lot!


peace


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

Greetings, Kodora, and welcome to Martial Talk.  Please have a look around, check out the LLR, and enjoy your stay.

 Happy posting!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Kodora! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2004)

Get in touch with Master Steve Materkowski, I believe he's in Lakewood and connected with the Combat Hapkido Federation..They have a hell of a seminar coming up in April..It's so good that I fly in from Ohio to attend


----------

